# Found in the garbage



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

Every year our city collects any large items that people no longer have any use for. It has turned into something of a scavenger hunt for locals. A look across the road yesterday yielded the info that my neighbour had thrown out some speakers so I felt compelled to investigate. One of the items he jettisoned was a JBL centre speaker so I hooked it up to my rear surround position and found that it worked perfectly. Seems it would once have cost around $100 so I was quite happy with the find. It will certainly work for me until I buy a set of speakers for that position.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave: Welcome to the HTS forum, nice find and thanks for sharing but there's a saying arround here - picture or it didn't happen :heehee: .


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

Easy solved. Here it is.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow great pickup that looks nice.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll 2nd that! 

Thanks for the picture


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great find, have you asked if he has the rest of the set? :whistling:


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

He doesn't, unfortunately. It appears he bought the centre speaker to go with an HTiB. I actually grabbed the CD player he was throwing out too. It's a 5-disk JVC and works fine.

Now I'm aware such things get thrown out, I'll be keeping my ear to the ground. One never knows...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Good find. I used a center channel as my 6th channel in my 6.1 setup. I ran towers up front as my center was not cutting it up front so it got moved to the back. Since then I have only run the same speakers up front or no center.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinJSteward said:


> He doesn't, unfortunately. It appears he bought the centre speaker to go with an HTiB. I actually grabbed the CD player he was throwing out too. It's a 5-disk JVC and works fine. Now I'm aware such things get thrown out, I'll be keeping my ear to the ground. One never knows...


One never knows is right. I was doin a side job for my father in law when I scored a KLH htib. It wasn't that great, but I gave it to my friend who always wanted to have any surround at all. He's since graduated to a hand picked system, and the little KLH has been through his dad, and now it belongs to his nephew. It seems like the A/V gods have sent that little system on a mission. I was so happy to give that system to my friend, and I wonder who it'll inspire next.


----------

